# how much do you pay for your RO water?



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

as the title says really! trying to get an idea of maintenance costs been given a very good offer on a 180ltr full set up with fish, wanting to see if i can really run some thing that big 

cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

2.50 for just shy of 30 litres : victory:


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

ah so a 10% water change wont cost as much as i thought!


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

you are better spending a bit and getting your own unit mate then you know you are getting good quality


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I bought an RO unit for about £100. I have it connected to a tap outside, when you run it you get about 3 or 4 parts waste water to 1 part RO water. The colder it gets the less RO water you get so its not much use in the winter. Another thing you can think about is collecting rain water, I will be collecting it from my outhouse roof during winter for my water changes.
Are you mixing it with tap water? it needs mixing becuase RO water will give a very low pH without any buffering. If you use just RO then you're tank would go below pH 5, the fish & plants need some hardness to survive. I use RO water as I soften my water with RO water becuase i cant grow plants without it apart from vallis & hornwort.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*RO*

If im not mistaken Stan I think he might be wanting to start a marine tank so he wouldn't be mixing his RO. 
I bought a D&D RO unit from ebay for less than £80 delivered, I bought that before I bought the tank! Honestly mate it will be the best investment you get, I fitted mine under my kitchen sink as I live in a one bed flat and was easy to do. Ive since bought a TDS uni to check RO and it runs at 0 ppm.
What a hassle going to the lfs evey week for water gets, very fast.

Jamie


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I used to fetch tap water from my mums in Huddersfield as its quite soft water over there. 
I used several 25L buckets but my car suspension didn't last very long (it is only a 4 wheels and a board fiesta) so another reason why it could be better in the long run to buy an RO unit.

When I had the marines I just used to use my tap water as is but I didn't keep really keep corals, my anenomies and fish did fine though.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for all the info guys! :2thumb:


----------

